# Do you know this horse? Name unknown



## Cuffey (25 August 2011)

Posted on behalf of a friend who bought this horse out of compassion.
PM if you wish to remain anonymous

Horse purchased outside the ring at Kent horse sale in July--he was in a sorry state, many cuts and scrapes and very thin and depressed. 
 Dealer called him Whisky.
Sorry not sure of age--lets say late teens.

Thought to be local but may not be
Thought to have hunted but may not have
Thought to have been on box rest for some time-farriers comment
Passport did NOT fit the horse and was not for a ''Whisky''
He is slowly being nursed back to health

He has distinctive face markings and a noticeable black spot on near hind


----------



## fatpiggy (25 August 2011)

Can't help I'm afraid, but what a lovely and lucky old boy he is. The only good thing about thin horses going through the ring is generally the meatmen aren't interested in them. Given the state of him and the passport issues, I hope your friend is going to speak to the auctioneers and the authorities. With a bit of luck all sorts of hell will come down on the head of the dealer for cruelty and fraud.


----------



## GingerCat (25 August 2011)

No help from me either I'm afraid, Just wanted to wish your friend Good Luck with him. He looks a such a nice lad


----------



## pearcider (25 August 2011)

Cant help on the horse sorry

but get your vet to see if he is micro chipped

If he is a full TB his breeding etc will still be with weatherbys. I brought a horse years ago and found out through its micro chipp its full histort and breeding

Best of luck


----------



## Cuffey (25 August 2011)

Thanks I know he has been checked--no microchip

Bought outside the ring so no fault of the auctioneers.

She is really just trying to find some history, he probably has been passported somewhere but unless someone recognises him soon she will have to get him chipped and a new passport, money which would be better spent on his care


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (25 August 2011)

Is he from Ashford?


----------



## Cuffey (25 August 2011)

Fleabite said:



			Is he from Ashford?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I dont know--internet friend.


----------



## spike123 (25 August 2011)

I need to double check but I think I might know him. If so then he hunted with East Kent.Is he about 16.2 to 17h?


----------



## Cuffey (26 August 2011)

spike123 said:



			I need to double check but I think I might know him. If so then he hunted with East Kent.Is he about 16.2 to 17h?
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed Spike123, yes he is estimated at 16.2-16.3hh


----------



## spike123 (26 August 2011)

im fairly sure it is him. Can you message me. I'm off to work now but will check back later tonight.


----------

